# August Caption Comp - Judgment Day



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Aboriginal canoe trees found along the Murray River. Not Red River Gums


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

The wives of AKFF get revenge


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a major canoe ball


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

What a waste !


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Canoes canoodling.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Parking was hard to come by at the latest akff get together


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Far Canoe!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally, something useful you can do with canoes and kayaks!


----------



## jkis (Mar 17, 2011)

hopefully the last sacrafice, i'd of given lures not to have seen this


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bugger, I new I shouldn't have posted the gps coordinates of where I caught that snapper.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

water craft


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

ohhh shit


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

That's a yakkin' good artificial reef ball.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Musta been a really hot bite period!!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Rugby Union team yak fest.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Orca floss.


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Hummingbird yet to work out glitch in their new magnetic transducer.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Allow me to introduce the all new Kaboombanoe.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

One of Harold, the great white shark's poos was recently mounted for display in Las Vegas.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Canoe-batron, deadliest of the West Coast Decepticons, enjoys a short respite from world domination by hitting Vegas for dinner and a show.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Stink boaters nightmare...they are breeding!


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

A new species has been found Xanthorrea Yakii Its common name is Kayacca


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, hell Mabel, ah seen plenny a mult-eye-hulls in mah tarm but ah ain't NEVER seen nuthin lark thet!


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

pick up yaks


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

"Ah yes, Mr Pheonix? I'm just calling from the doctors office and we have the picture from your brain scan back and well........."


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you'll find that the artist that built this sculpture fishes from a stink boat.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

After a few too many at the anual freestyle canoe convention, the creative juices where really flowing.......

Remeber these guys and girls http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=48204&p=493682&hilit=freestyle+canoe#p493345


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Police are at a loss to explain how this incident occurred from the aftermath of the Annual AKFF get together


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

they hope to reconstruct how the tsunami started after locating the epicentre


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

they wer obviously up THE creek and evidence shows they did not have paddles either


----------



## Puggy (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't caught any fish but I think I helped ground a couple of aeroplanes.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters. 
And God said, "Let there be kayaks," and lo there were kayaks. God saw that the kayaks were good...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

You've heard of the game giant jenga, well welcome to the game of giant kerplunk


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally...GregL's secret is revealed! ;-)


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

By your powers combined, I am Captain Kayak!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Another unfortunate transporter accident involving the annual Hoover Dam Canoe Regatta and ageing comedian Phyllis Diller


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

onemorecast said:


> Phyllis Diller


Now THAT'S showing your age OMC. :lol:


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

The long lost Picasso work of art "crazy kayak thingy".


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I was really surprised to see i had won this.
Thankyou to the sponsors and akff.
See you at lake conjola in nov.
rob


----------

